# Found! Cheap But Decent 54mm Levelling Tool



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

So as we know, us Sage owners don't have that many options with regard to portafilters, baskets, distribution tools, tampers etc. I bought the Motta 54mm distribution tool, which while being very well made, did not go low enough I found. The minimum was between 7mm and 8mm. For me to get this to sit/spin on the portafilter rim with 19g of coffee (a common amount for me with the coffees I have been using), I had to crush the coffee down so hard I couldn't pull a shot. It just choked. Some people have had my experience, others have used the tool just fine. It's nice kit, just didn't work for me.

So I sold the tool and looked about for one that went to 5mm or below as I still wanted to see if this kind of product would have an effect on my shots. If you have had my experience but still want a tool, I can recommend this cheap alternative on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B087WXBZQX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I know buying from China can be a risk, but £16.99 and with Amazon protection I thought give it a go. At least it's a little something to look forward to during lockdown right! Anyway, I got it yesterday, exactly 2 weeks after I ordered it. It seems well made, feels heavy enough, 419g, (that's heavier than the Motta according to Amazon, but can anyone verify what the Motta tool weighs?).

I have it set at 5mm, use it, then tamp. Shot today was definitely better. Will need to use for a week or so to see if it was luck. Anyway, point of this is to say, if you didn't get on with the Motta tool, this is a cheap, legit, Chinese alternative that worked out well for me.

EDIT: Delivery is actually £2.48, forgot about that. Seems the price has gone up in 2 weeks. Mine was £18.49 all in. So it's now £19.47 all in. Still a very good deal.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Motta is 373g


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

For the stock basket i found the motta too deep.

On the ims basket i have a bit more wiggle room and it works well.

This looks a great alternative


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I have the same make but 58mm diameter.

Been very happy with it since purchased six months ago.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I did see them when ordering my motta, but being the impatient man i am, i couldn't wait the 2 weeks delivery 😂


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Mines 430g never had a motta, bought this 9 months ago when I bought the BE and I thought it was essential, can't seem to find them again now like this, until seen yours


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Mines 430g never had a motta, bought this 9 months ago when I bought the BE and I thought it was essential, can't seem to find them again now like this, until seen yours
> 
> View attachment 40110


 430g is very nice, that's the heaviest of the ones I looked at. Looks nice quality too. That one comes and goes in stock, right now they only have the 41mm and 47mm but I've seen the 53mm in stock recently. I nearly bought that one as I asked on Amazon what depth it went to and was told 5mm. Initially I wanted lower, but turns out 5mm is actually OK. It was £26 when I looked, £7.50 more than I paid, but I would have been happy to pay it a) to get one that worked for me and b) not to risk one from China. However I dithered and it went out of stock again, so China it was.

Consistency is better with them right?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Im not getting on with my motta one, tbf it fits the ims basket alot better but im having ro dose more coffee than i like

May sell both.


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Do these work with the single baskets?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Griffo said:


> Do these work with the single baskets?


 Never tried but I'd assume so. They're the same size and fill the basket to the same sort of ratio don't they? I'll be having another coffee in about 45mins, I'll get out the single and make sure.


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

CocoLoco said:


> Never tried but I'd assume so. They're the same size and fill the basket to the same sort of ratio don't they? I'll be having another coffee in about 45mins, I'll get out the single and make sure.


 Brilliant! Thank you


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Griffo said:


> Brilliant! Thank you


 As I thought it's absolutely fine. It's the same size basket (54mm), I just wondered about the wall slope, but it's fine. I put 9g in the basket, used my tool and it gave me a nice flat surface.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Anyone found a deep funnel for their sage portofilter? Need it for when niche comes


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Anyone found a deep funnel for their sage portofilter? Need it for when niche comes


 Only seen that 3D printed one someone on here had. You can get it on import but it's not cheap.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

CocoLoco said:


> Only seen that 3D printed one someone on here had. You can get it on import but it's not cheap.


 It's annoying, asked norvin but can't do it atm


----------



## Coffeestyle (May 1, 2020)

Found a funnel yet?


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Still looking although orphan expresso looking tempting


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Joe shorrock said:


> Still looking although orphan expresso looking tempting


 My mate as a 3d machine I would need the data for it. So he can do it


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Still looking although orphan expresso looking tempting


 Is it this one you are looking at?

https://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-IPANEMA-Tall-Aluminum-Portafilter-Dosing-Cylinder_p_2540.html

been watching it since before I ordered my Niche and the 53 has never come into stock (or I have missed it).

This looks interesting if you can get hold of a printer

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4404925

if anyone does have a printer and would like to print me one happy to pay materials and postage 😀


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Anyone found a deep funnel for their sage portofilter? Need it for when niche comes


 How tall does it need to be? I'm not sure how violently the grinds shoot out of the Niche, but maybe something 2cm would be OK?

Couple of weeks to come from China:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Iycorish-Stainless-Anti-Flying-Accessories-Portafilter/dp/B0876PCNG1/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2L3LAU914JBD7&dchild=1&keywords=54mm+dosing+funnel&qid=1590863370&s=kitchen&sprefix=54mm+dosing+%2Ckitchen%2C165&sr=1-3

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aluminum-Intelligent-Replacement-Portafilter-Accessories/dp/B082WWBPCP/ref=sr_1_15?crid=2L3LAU914JBD7&dchild=1&keywords=54mm%2Bdosing%2Bfunnel&qid=1590863886&s=kitchen&sprefix=54mm%2Bdosing%2B%2Ckitchen%2C165&sr=1-15&th=1


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> How tall does it need to be? I'm not sure how violently the grinds shoot out of the Niche, but maybe something 2cm would be OK?
> 
> Couple of weeks to come from China:
> 
> ...


 I have had a look at those but they don't say how wide they are the top. 
ideally I am looking for one to go from niche cup to PF rather than direct in the PF. 
should probably start a new thread 🤔


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Apr1985 said:


> Is it this one you are looking at?
> 
> https://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-IPANEMA-Tall-Aluminum-Portafilter-Dosing-Cylinder_p_2540.html
> 
> ...


 Nah you looked on orphan expresso web shop they sell 53.5mm funnels still in stock now, work out about £38 shipped from us


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> I have had a look at those but they don't say how wide they are the top.
> ideally I am looking for one to go from niche cup to PF rather than direct in the PF.
> should probably start a new thread 🤔


 Aah I see. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> I have had a look at those but they don't say how wide they are the top.
> ideally I am looking for one to go from niche cup to PF rather than direct in the PF.
> should probably start a new thread 🤔


 https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/786583863/niche-zero-grinder-to-brevillesage?ref=search_srv-4

That's what Jony is offering if you can get the pattern. If not it's expensive but not too bad.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

CocoLoco said:


> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/786583863/niche-zero-grinder-to-brevillesage?ref=search_srv-4
> 
> That's what Jony is offering if you can get the pattern. If not it's expensive but not too bad.


 Yeah I saw that looks decent!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Yeah I saw that looks decent!


 Does look pretty solid doesn't it. Good thickness.


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/786583863/niche-zero-grinder-to-brevillesage?ref=search_srv-4
> 
> That's what Jony is offering if you can get the pattern. If not it's expensive but not too bad.


 Initial price isn't tooo bad but then the shipping is about the same again.

I think this is the pattern
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4404925


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Apr1985 said:


> Initial price isn't tooo bad but then the shipping is about the same again.
> 
> I think this is the pattern
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4404925


 Just buy orphan expresso one mate 😉


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend (Apr 15, 2020)

I have the 3D printed Niche funnel bought from Etsy, it is pretty good, Niche comes in June but I still use the funnel now and it makes life easy. Locks onto the bottom via the slots.
View attachment 39508


I also have the Motta which I don't like as it sits too deep in the portafilter, I have the Chinese distribution tool as well but I'm starting to think that tapping the basket level and then flat to get the air pockets out maybe the better option. I'm not sure the double tamp effect of the distribution tool and then tamper is great.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Caffeinated_fiend said:


> I have the 3D printed Niche funnel bought from Etsy, it is pretty good, Niche comes in June but I still use the funnel now and it makes life easy. Locks onto the bottom via the slots.
> View attachment 39508
> 
> 
> I also have the Motta which I don't like as it sits too deep in the portafilter, I have the Chinese distribution tool as well but I'm starting to think that tapping the basket level and then flat to get the air pockets out maybe the better option. I'm not sure the double tamp effect of the distribution tool and then tamper is great.


 That the one made for the niche?


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend (Apr 15, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> That the one made for the niche?


 It is yeah.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Caffeinated_fiend said:


> It is yeah.


 Looking at one of them aswell for niche, prob end up getting one now shipping gone down.. gone for orphan funnel atm


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> So as we know, us Sage owners don't have that many options with regard to portafilters, baskets, distribution tools, tampers etc. I bought the Motta 54mm distribution tool, which while being very well made, did not go low enough I found. The minimum was between 7mm and 8mm. For me to get this to sit/spin on the portafilter rim with 19g of coffee (a common amount for me with the coffees I have been using), I had to crush the coffee down so hard I couldn't pull a shot. It just choked. Some people have had my experience, others have used the tool just fine. It's nice kit, just didn't work for me.
> 
> So I sold the tool and looked about for one that went to 5mm or below as I still wanted to see if this kind of product would have an effect on my shots. If you have had my experience but still want a tool, I can recommend this cheap alternative on Amazon:
> 
> ...


 Ordered one of these off the back of this thread at end end of May... delivery expected mid July but it arrived today!

Very impressed with the quality and seemed to work perfectly at the lowest setting.

Thanks for the suggestion @CocoLoco


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Certainly not cheap but these come in a 53.3mm which is interesting

https://stanthonyind.com/collections/wood_metal

the Levy and the Wedge


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

djam said:


> Ordered one of these off the back of this thread at end end of May... delivery expected mid July but it arrived today!
> 
> Very impressed with the quality and seemed to work perfectly at the lowest setting.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion @CocoLoco


 Nice, glad to hear it went well. It's a solid option I think, glad someone else found it so too.


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

CocoLoco said:


> As I thought it's absolutely fine. It's the same size basket (54mm), I just wondered about the wall slope, but it's fine. I put 9g in the basket, used my tool and it gave me a nice flat surface.


 Just ordered one - hopefully won't take forever to come!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Griffo said:


> Just ordered one - hopefully won't take forever to come!


 Good luck!


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@CocoLoco

how are you finding the tool? Thinking of a motta at £30 but If this is doing the job I'm gona go for it

I watched a hoon review who was using 16/17g coffee, is this because the smaller sage baskets won't fit anymore coffee in?


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend (Apr 15, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> Certainly not cheap but these come in a 53.3mm which is interesting
> 
> https://stanthonyind.com/collections/wood_metal
> 
> the Levy and the Wedge


 I saw this and thought it looked very nice, pricey but good quality.



Wisey said:


> @CocoLoco
> 
> how are you finding the tool? Thinking of a motta at £30 but If this is doing the job I'm gona go for it
> 
> I watched a hoon review who was using 16/17g coffee, is this because the smaller sage baskets won't fit anymore coffee in?


 I wouldn't recommend the Motta, in my opinion it sits too deep in the basket, although some people on here seem to like it. The Chinese tools can usually be used at say 5mm to distribute and then tamped, or you could set it to the depth of the razor tool that comes with the Sage for dosing. Hoon is using the Barista express which recommends a dose between 16-19g depending on bean density. The Barista Pro is 19-22g and the Bambino is the same as the express. I asked Sage why the Barista Pro recommends a higher amount but they have yet to answer me as it's the same basket. It was speculated that the thermojet generates more pressure but the bambino has the thermojet so who knows. Good luck getting 22g in though.

I like Hoon and watch his videos but I have to turn them of quite frequently now, as he never weighs his outputs and rarely times then, also most of the time you look at his shots and think, wow what a gusher. As long as they taste good to him though, plus he has a Niche sitting there and 9/10 times he's using the built in Barista Express grinder 🤪


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@CocoLoco

How many g does the DTP recommend?

hahah, hmm I'm not convinced on hoon, as you say I noticed has a niche sat there and he's using the built in BE.

in his Saint Anthony distributor video he made me laugh as he called it something else - like a Saint Thomas 😂😂


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Wisey said:


> @CocoLoco
> 
> How many g does the DTP recommend?
> 
> ...


 I have the DTP and I use between 17-18g depending on the bean.

Can vouch for the Chinese distribution tool also. Haven't had the motta to compare but it's been great for me at the lowest setting.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@djam

thanks

do you still tamp after using the distributor?


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Wisey said:


> @djam
> 
> thanks
> 
> do you still tamp after using the distributor?


 I do. The distribution tool does definitely tamp slightly due to the depth and weight of the thing, but I still tamp to compact further.

There's just less force needed to get to the point of resistance I'm used to if that makes sense?


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Are people buying a 53mm or 54mm distributor? Is the 53 too small, is the 54 too big?


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Wisey said:


> Are people buying a 53mm or 54mm distributor? Is the 53 too small, is the 54 too big?


 I bought 53mm. 54 would not fit DTP


----------



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

Did people find satisfactory funnels? I have been thinking about woodturning a few. I can make them fit like the steel ones but be as high and as flared as people need.


----------



## ArkellvsPressdram (Jun 21, 2020)

I use glass yoghurt jars from (I think) yoplait for dosing my bambino+ at 54mm...it sits perfectly on the edge of the portafilter so as long as you line up both edges it works nicely, and I can hold it on top and gently nudge the coffee before distribution / tamping. Not perfect but it is free and you might have one sitting at the back of your cupboards already


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

So I've been using this for a while now. This + stirring grinds + funnel = game changer for me. Not getting any channeling whatsoever (that I can see anyway!) and my espresso actually tastes pleasant!

Just opened a 1KG bag of Rave's Fudge Blend today and got a pretty decent shot straight away. Just need tighten the grind up a bit to slow it down.

Sadly doesn't taste like fudge though - think i must just have a rubbish taste palette?


----------



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

As an update.. I've been meaning to pick one of these up for a while and just ordered it £10 and free delivery today.. will post when it arrives!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Still waiting for mine - ordered on 22nd June. Bet yours arrives first


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Just thought I'd mention that I've ordered one of the below after reading this thread so thanks.

Prime Option

This seems to be the exact same product but available for next day delivery 🤙

Fingers crossed it is.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Longmanh said:


> Just thought I'd mention that I've ordered one of the below after reading this thread so thanks.
> 
> Prime Option
> 
> ...


 If you have time please let us know if it's the same/a good one. Would be good for people that don't want to risk a Chinese AliExpress one.

Many of the companies use the exact same set of pictures so it's hard to tell, but it looks like the same product is mass produced and resellers just just the same set of pictures. It says 400g which is good, mine's 419g so imagine it's the same one.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Still waiting for mine which I ordered on 16th June haha


----------



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> If you have time please let us know if it's the same/a good one. Would be good for people that don't want to risk a Chinese one.
> Many of the companies use the exact same set of pictures so it's hard to tell, but it looks like the same product is mass produced and resellers just just the same set of pictures. It says 400g which is good, mine's 419g so imagine it's the same one.


As it happens I saw this one immediately after ordering the Chinese one and caved at the prospect of next day delivery. Can confirm it looks exactly the same as OP's pics of the Chinese alternative

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> Still waiting for mine which I ordered on 16th June haha


 Oh really? From my initial link? That's unlucky if so. At least it's through Amazon so easier to make a claim.


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> If you have time please let us know if it's the same/a good one. Would be good for people that don't want to risk a Chinese AliExpress one.
> 
> Many of the companies use the exact same set of pictures so it's hard to tell, but it looks like the same product is mass produced and resellers just just the same set of pictures. It says 400g which is good, mine's 419g so imagine it's the same one.


 Will definitely let everyone know the outcome when it arrives. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Oh really? From my initial link? That's unlucky if so. At least it's through Amazon so easier to make a claim.


 Yeah, being delivered by 5th August apparently. We shall see


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

So it arrived and as hoped, it seems to be exactly the same as the item originally mentioned in this post but with Prime next day delivery.

Hopefully this will help all the inpatient guys out there (like me) to get there hands on them sooner. 👍

Seems to work well so glad I invested.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice one. I got a notification from Amazon saying mine would be delivered on Monday. Still no sign - now expected by tomorrow apparently


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Longmanh said:


> So it arrived and as hoped, it seems to be exactly the same as the item originally mentioned in this post but with Prime next day delivery.
> 
> Hopefully this will help all the inpatient guys out there (like me) to get there hands on them sooner. 👍
> 
> ...


 Looks identical. Another good option for Sage users.

I use mine everyday, set to 5mm. After a couple of months use I find it gives better consistency. Will always use a levelling tool going forward.

I've got a palm tamper now too. I'm going to stop buying accessories for a while now 😁


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Interestingly there is an all in one distributor and tamper jobby on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Yebobo-Double-Head-Portafilter-Adjustable-Professional/dp/B08B3Z9SZ2/ref=asc_df_B08B3Z9SZ2/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=430958692724&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5874716235612812438&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9046084&hvtargid=pla-922919592188&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=97419447062&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=430958692724&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5874716235612812438&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9046084&hvtargid=pla-922919592188


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Looks identical. Another good option for Sage users.
> 
> I use mine everyday, set to 5mm. After a couple of months use I find it gives better consistency. Will always use a levelling tool going forward.
> 
> I've got a palm tamper now too. I'm going to stop buying accessories for a while now 😁


 Question: how do you set the depth of it? Do you just unscrew it slightly so it's kind of loose?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Longmanh said:


> Question: how do you set the depth of it? Do you just unscrew it slightly so it's kind of loose?


 With mine I unscrewed the top ( so it comes off), then screwed the bottom as tight as it would go, then screwed the top back on.


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Hmmm, interesting, I'll have to try that.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

So still no sign of mine so I've cancelled the order and been given a refund.

Ordered this instead with Prime. Cost £10 more but has a flat palm tamp side plus comes with a silicone matt

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0896Q41R9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ZDqlFbQ072AHS


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> So still no sign of mine so I've cancelled the order and been given a refund.
> 
> Ordered this instead with Prime. Cost £10 more but has a flat palm tamp side plus comes with a silicone matt
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0896Q41R9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ZDqlFbQ072AHS


 That's a new option (the company/product, not the style), didn't have that when I was looking. Looks like the Crema one you get on import. Looks good quality. Hope you get that one soon after your bad luck with the other one!

The company I got the tool from in the original link do one like that, part of me wishes I got that style in the first place. I now have a PUSH palm tamper that I got for a great price considering how much they are usually, but still, it was a lot to spend on a tool. Having said that it takes the guesswork out of tamping, I do like it.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah - if I had seen this when I ordered the other one, I would have gone for this in the first place due to the tamping side. Despite waiting for 7 weeks for the other distribution tool I am actually glad it hasn't turned up now as I prefer the idea of an all in one jobby. It's set for delivery tomorrow so I'll let you know what it's like.


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

I own the Motta tool and find it has subjectively improved my shots, the thing I can't quite get my head around are the tampers like linked above. I thought tamping as a variable should be kept consistent regardless of pressure to aid dialling in and then consistency. Over the course of using a bag of beans I will grind finer and finer as the beans get old to maintain shot time. By doing this a 19g dose will get shallower and shallower as the grind is finer, so my thinking is at this point if you are tamping to a set depth that worked when dialling in, you're going to end up with quite a light tamp???

How are people finding tamping to depth rather than pressure? Is it a non-event?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Scwheeler said:


> I own the Motta tool and find it has subjectively improved my shots, the thing I can't quite get my head around are the tampers like linked above. I thought tamping as a variable should be kept consistent regardless of pressure to aid dialling in and then consistency. Over the course of using a bag of beans I will grind finer and finer as the beans get old to maintain shot time. By doing this a 19g dose will get shallower and shallower as the grind is finer, so my thinking is at this point if you are tamping to a set depth that worked when dialling in, you're going to end up with quite a light tamp???
> 
> How are people finding tamping to depth rather than pressure? Is it a non-event?


 I've only had the palm ('to depth') tamper for two different coffees. I single dose and have Airscapes, I can't say the coffee is much different first cup to last (done within a week). However, the tamper was set to 5mm with my first coffee, had to adjust it to 6.5mm for the second. I know single origin and different blends have different grind densities but I'm not knowledable to enough to know what's what with that. I just saw 18g of the second coffee was a mountain in the pf. Reduced the amount a bit, was OK, changed up the tamp depth, was better.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

It's arrived and it's brilliant. Great build quality and weight


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

that's not how you spell Xanadu 😹


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

It is if you're dyslexic


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> It's arrived and it's brilliant. Great build quality and weight


 Ooh nice, looks pretty sweet.


----------



## 8144 (Oct 9, 2014)

CocoLoco said:


> So as we know, us Sage owners don't have that many options with regard to portafilters, baskets, distribution tools, tampers etc. I bought the Motta 54mm distribution tool, which while being very well made, did not go low enough I found. The minimum was between 7mm and 8mm. For me to get this to sit/spin on the portafilter rim with 19g of coffee (a common amount for me with the coffees I have been using), I had to crush the coffee down so hard I couldn't pull a shot. It just choked. Some people have had my experience, others have used the tool just fine. It's nice kit, just didn't work for me.
> 
> So I sold the tool and looked about for one that went to 5mm or below as I still wanted to see if this kind of product would have an effect on my shots. If you have had my experience but still want a tool, I can recommend this cheap alternative on Amazon:
> 
> ...


 This looks exactly the same as the one I bought and it seems to work really well. Just out of curiosity, do you still tamp after using this?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

condy01 said:


> This looks exactly the same as the one I bought and it seems to work really well. Just out of curiosity, do you still tamp after using this?


 Good isn't it. Very pleased with mine. Yes I still tamp. I have the distributor/leveller set to it's shallowest setting and my palm tamper set to 6.5mm. After some cocktail stick WDT, I use these two accessories and think it gives me nice consistency in my pours. I've gone through a 500g bag of coffee over the last 12 days and I've been really pleased with how 'samey' the pours have come out now I've settled on a set method.

Tamping depth may need to be adjusted on the next coffee, but I will still be using my distributor. Distributor alone isn't enough I find.


----------



## 8144 (Oct 9, 2014)

CocoLoco said:


> Good isn't it. Very pleased with mine. Yes I still tamp. I have the distributor/leveller set to it's shallowest setting and my palm tamper set to 6.5mm. After some cocktail stick WDT, I use these two accessories and think it gives me nice consistency in my pours. I've gone through a 500g bag of coffee over the last 12 days and I've been really pleased with how 'samey' the pours have come out now I've settled on a set method.
> 
> Tamping depth may need to be adjusted on the next coffee, but I will still be using my distributor. Distributor alone isn't enough I find.


 Yeah I really think it's an excellent tool, especially given the cost. Do you find it collects ground coffee on the edges? Not really an issue but I just give mine a clean after each use. Likewise, I use a large paperclip to WDT (dosing funnel too so as to not lose grounds). I've set mine to mirror the depth of the Sage DTP tamper. I occasionally just give a very light tamp to just see if there is any movement. So far I'd say (from my own experience) that this tool has made a difference to my shots, they seem to me a lot more consistent. I may have to buy a 1kg bag and do some further experimentation but so far so good.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

condy01 said:


> Do you find it collects ground coffee on the edges?


 It does a bit yeah. But it depends on the coffee (how much I use, 18g fine doesn't for instance). The Sage basket is quite small I think, if you use 19g a little gets trapped. Some might say 'oh you're only using 18.95g then' but I haven't noticed the difference in taste between <0.1g or so in the basket.

I was using paperclips (I used 3 in a make shift 'prong') but then read on here from someone more experienced, that a wooden cocktail stick was better as it wouldn't promote static. Hard to tell which variables make the most difference, but my shots have been better once I switched to the single wooden WDT. Maybe give that a go, see if you see any improvement in flow and consistency if you think you can eek out a bit more.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

funny, these things, i get my best consistency if i don't WDT.

grind straight into basket (with aluminium funnel), distribute (no tamp), pull shot.

though oddly enough, one of my baskets seems to channel more than the other. i've had some funky old beans recently so not entirely sure it wasn't down to that, but atm i'm using only the 'lucky' basket lol.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

facboy said:


> funny, these things, i get my best consistency if i don't WDT.
> 
> grind straight into basket (with aluminium funnel), distribute (no tamp), pull shot.


 Lots of variance isn't there. Some people swear by things, others find they don't work. I've found there's things you have to get right like grind size, water temp etc, then things like distribution that vary a lot between users. There's a difference between knowing the path and walking the path I'm learning.


----------

